# >> Where is the cheat???



## paradise_guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys,
I just wanted to know where is the cheat "DIGIT PATRON" program... Does anybody herd has some info. 
It was scheduled to RE-start on 14 FEB, 2007...
which is yet to appear on DIGIT Calender...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 28, 2007)

i have not participated in the patron , but was thinking to join on 14 feb , but they have not given


----------

